# Remote Area Nurses and Nurse-Midwives - South Australia



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

*Remote Area Nurses and Nurse-Midwives*

Our client is an Aboriginal owned and controlled health organisation operating on the Anangu Pitjantjatjara Yankunytjatjara Lands in the far north west of South Australia. Across this area, our client operates eight clinics, a 16 bed aged care respite facility and assorted health related programs including aged care, sexual health, environmental health, health worker training, dental, women's health, male health, children's health and mental health.

Our client has a number of opportunities for clinic-based Registered Nurses and Registered Midwives to join their dedicated teams in South Australia. In these highly varied roles, you will be responsible for delivering primary health care according to the CARPA Standard Treatment Manual, and assist in the early detection and management of chronic illness as part of a multi-disciplinary team.

*Outline of your experience and skills and whats on offer:*

• Are you a Registered Nurse seeking a new and varied challenge, working as part of a multidisciplinary team of health professionals?

• Are you looking to be generously rewarded for your hard work and dedication?

• Do you have recent acute Medical/ A&E and Clinical experience?

• Salary package equivalent to $188,154 - $211,666 commensurate with remote area experience (includes estimated non-cash benefits of $29,504)!

• Modern accommodation supplied, along with all rent, electricity, gas and basic essentials!

• Explore the wondrous Australian outback and return home for holidays, with 12 weeks leave per year!

*Life in the Anangu Pitjantjatjara Yankunytjatjara Lands:*

The Anangu Pitjantjatjara Yankunytjatjara Lands is located in the far north-western region of South Australia. It covers approximately 103,000 sq km with a population of approximately 3,000 Anangu people. The region is freehold land controlled by the Anangu people.

Moving to this naturally beautiful region offers people the chance to see and experience more of the true Australian outback than most ever will, while getting paid!

*About the Opportunity:*

Our client has a number of opportunities for clinic-based Registered Nurses and Registered Midwives to join their dedicated teams in South Australia.

In these highly varied roles, you will be responsible for delivering primary health care according to the CARPA Standard Treatment Manual, and assist in the early detection and management of chronic illness as part of a multi-disciplinary team.

Working under the direction of the Medical Director and Clinical Service Manager, your responsibilities will include (but will not be limited to):

• Working collaboratively with Medical Officers, Anangu Health Workers and other health staff to provide primary health care;

• Treating acute illness and chronic medical conditions, and managing computerised recalls and patient follow-up care;

• Child health monitoring and immunisations;

• Patient health education;

• Assessment and referral of social welfare issues;

• Public health screening for STI, HIV/AIDS, Hepatitis A, B & C;

• Public health surveying and programs;

• Antenatal and post natal care;

• General education support and training for Anangu Health Workers; and

• Day to day administration of clinical activities.

*The ideal candidate will:*

• Be a Registered Nurse or an RN and Registered Midwife, and be registered (or eligible for registration) with the National Board of Nursing and Midwifery;

• Have a minimum of three years post graduation/ post bridging course, along with recent acute Medical / A&E experience;

• Have demonstrable experience working in a clinical environment along with hospital-based general nursing experience (both of which are essential);

• Hold post basic nursing qualifications in Emergency Care, Critical Care and or rural and remote area Nursing (although not essential);

• Be able to demonstrate a sound professional clinical background and an ability to manage their own tasks;

• Have a good degree of computer literacy - health records and organisational documentation is largely computerised;.

Midwives must in addition, have undertken some acute general work within the past 5 years.

These positions are based in busy community clinics that are open from 9am to 5:30pm Monday to Friday. Nurses do provide an after hours on-call service, and you will require advanced nursing clinical skills including excellent clinical assessment skills and confidence in managing diversity in presentations - trauma, acute and chronic medical conditions - across all age groups.

Our client is seeking adaptable and flexible individuals who can display the initiative, discretion and cultural sensitivity needed to support and drive the organisation's objectives and values. The ability to communicate and participate effectively within a cross-cultural, multi-disciplinary health team will be required. Candidates who are open to change, accepting of Aboriginal people, comfortable living in a remote environment and who are willing to learn the ways of the people will be well suited to this position.

The ability to work under Aboriginal management and control will be highly regarded, as will a demonstrated understanding of issues affecting Aboriginal health, the principles of Primary Health Care and relevant legislation. No two days will be the same and as a result, highly resourceful candidates will thrive here!

The successful candidates must be willing to undergo a Police Check and a Working With Children Check. A manual driver's licence is essential and it would be advantageous to have experience with 4WD vehicles, although a 2 day 4WD training course is provided in your orientation week.

*PLEASE NOTE: *

*To apply for this position you must be an Australian Citizen or Permanent Resident.

Sponsorship is NOT available for this opportunity.

Applications close 31st January 2014*

If this opportunity appeals to you and you have the required skills, experience and qualifications, please send your CV and application letter to [email protected] ASAP


----------

